# Clematis?



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't remember planting this at all. I do have 14 clematis but nothing remotely like this. the leaves look like it I think. it is growing up along with the Virginia creeper which if it is a clematis I'd better get it out because I think they choke out other plants. I do like this one. it is something like a rose. the buds are not at all like my others. anyone? ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty! You are right, the leaves DO look like Clematis! (I think...maybe I'll go check) What size is the flower, and how many petals?

Mon


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

That looks like an Arctic Queen double clematis, known as the Queen of the Doubles.

http://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/clematis-arctic-queen/1632.html

Arctic Queen:











The leaves - click on yellow bar to see full size:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that is the one alright. it's my best one so far too and it's stuck in back of the house overlooking the garbage dump next door. I save all my clematis tags usually but sometimes I "rescue" a plant on the dead table with no name and likely this is what happened. I have moved plenty plants while they are in bloom but this is growing so vigorous i'll leave it until the autumn. thanks a bunch! ~Georgia.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats beautiful !


----------

